#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-07
<Burgundavia> hmm, no beuno
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: hmm?
<juliux> morning jono 
<jono> hey
<juliux> jono, is it ok if we use the name ubucon also in germany or should we add a -de ?
<Burgundavia> hey jono
<jono> juliux: yeah, the plan is that everyone uses the term ubucon
<juliux> jono, good
<juliux> jono, it was not clear for us if it is ok or not
<jono> juliux: no worries, in fact I might register a spec for ubucon at the UDS
<jono> juliux: will let you know
<juliux> jono, cool
<jono> juliux: keep me posted, looking forward to you folks running an ubucon
<juliux> jono, we have setup a first desing idea for the website http://ubucon.linwiki.de
<jono> juliux: cool - I might see if I can get a loco sorted for everyone, or a selection of logos :)
<juliux> jono, with a chance of 75% we have a location
<jono> juliux: awesome
<juliux> jono, if we have a location bevor the linuxtag in berlin, we will make some extra flyer to announce the ubucon on the linuxtag
* elkbuntu points at Burgundavia and does the Nelson laugh
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: geez, bloody jono :)
<elkbuntu> ;)
<jono> Burgundavia: har har
<Burgundavia> softly, softly
<juliux> hi sladen 
<juliux> elkbuntu, morning, did you have a new locoteam map?
<elkbuntu> juliux, no, sorry :(
<juliux> elkbuntu, don't worry i will take the old one tomorrow
<elkbuntu> juliux, just point out that it's like 4 months old
<Madpilot> The Nelson laugh? Did Burg get drunk and make a fool of himself again?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, elmo wanted to kill poor jono yesterday because corey put jono down as a contributor ;)
<elkbuntu> on....
<elkbuntu> the planet editorial policy thingie majiggie
<elkbuntu> brb, cofffffffeeeeeee
<elkbuntu> (or there'd wanna be some somewhere anyway)
* Madpilot is not much enlightened, but suspects the full story will have to wait until Burg gets home
<Madpilot> At least he wasn't chasing spanish ducks.
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, ping
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, anything I can do on the UWN?
<Burgundavia> if you want to do some proofreading, that would rock
<Burgundavia> I was about to do some, but it is yours
<boredandblogging> will do
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ping me if you need help
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, ok
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, are we going to drop the community spotlight section?
<Burgundavia> if we have nothing, then yes
<boredandblogging> ok, looks like then just the intro and the In This issue is all thats left
<boredandblogging> i can fill them out
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, we are done
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: excellent
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> got a maybe buyer for some shirts...
<juliux> cool
<jenda> will you send him info to his email?
<jenda> or... erm. I just remembered you only have blue polos on stock, correct?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> only blue polos and t-shirts on stock
<jenda> ok, I guess no more info is necessary
<jenda> :)
<jenda> thx
<juliux> okj
<beuno> anyone here going to debconf?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-08
<beuno> boredandblogging: ping?
<beuno> anyway
<beuno> releasing now
<beuno> this issue is 100% yours
<beuno> so congrats on a great job
<boredandblogging> beuno, hey
<boredandblogging> think Burg did some stuff
<boredandblogging> don't want to take all the credit :-P
<beuno> ah, well, I'm releasing right now
<boredandblogging> cool
<beuno> jenda: when you're around, the UWN is out, is there any way I can post in the UWN section in the forums?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #39 is out, UWN #40 is in progress to be released Sunday May 13th
<Burgundavia> beuno: you around
<Burgundavia> ?
<jenda> beuno: ping
<jenda> hmm, asleep, of course
<jenda> Burgundavia: and you should be, too ;)
<Madpilot> @now Madrid
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Madrid: May 08 2007, 10:07:38 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 11 hours 52 minutes
<Madpilot> nah, it's midmorning where Burg is
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by ChanServ
<jenda> ah, I see :)
<jenda> same timezone as I am, in fact.
<MenZa> Yep
<jenda> beuno: once you come back: You are a moderator in the forum section for the UWN, so you can post there. You can use http://koltsoff.com/pub/reformat.py to reformat the UWN from moin to BBcode. Once reformatted add a title and a disclaimer at the top (see the other 4 UWNs already there).
<jenda> beuno: I added #39
<rjian_> hello guys.. :) whats new here? :D
<rjian_> @now Philippines
<MenZa> @now Copenhagen
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Copenhagen: May 08 2007, 10:40:06 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 11 hours 19 minutes
<MenZa> @now Manila
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Manila: May 08 2007, 16:40:12 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 11 hours 19 minutes
<MenZa> ;)
<rjian_> MenZa: hehe just testing the bot
<MenZa> By the way, when did we get ubotu in here, jenda?
<jenda> MenZa: about a year ago ;)
<rjian> yeah 
<rjian> hehe
<MenZa> oh?
<MenZa> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MenZa> heh
<jenda> check this for me, please :)
<MenZa> yay for geeky jokes.
<jenda> "That's right, diggers! If you've always wanted to stay up-to-date with what happens throughout the Ubuntu community, but didn't want to read the UWN in your email or on the wiki - now's your chance! The UWN contains short summaries of what happened this week in all parts of the community. A UWN a week, keeps you a good geek!"
<MenZa> hm
<jenda> A UWN a week, keeps you a good geek ;)
<MenZa> I don't like "keeps you a good geek"
<MenZa> other than that
<jenda> damn
<MenZa> nice
<MenZa> well, rephrase it slightly
<rjian> hehe
<MenZa> "A UWN a week makes a very happy geek"
<jenda> Ever heard "An apple a day, keeps the doctor away"?
<MenZa> Oh yes.
<rjian> wats new here?
<MenZa> I'd omit the comma there, though ;)
<jenda> yes, it doesn't belong, gramattically... lemme see...
<MenZa> gramatically, and no, it doesn't :)
<jenda> yeah, yeah, yeah ;)
* MenZa huggles jenda
<jenda> I knew that was misspelt, but didn't want to backspace to it ;)
<jenda> hehe
* rjian i cannot write about Philippines theres no activity.. :(
<MenZa> aw
* rjian its been month :(
<jenda> MenZa: now: This is the Official Ubuntuforums chatter hole || Use !ops only in emergencies. || Be nice when playing with the bots! || We'd Appreciate it if you give heed to the CoC! || Next Forum Council Meeting Fri May 18th 20:00UTC ~ Be there or be square!
<jenda> erm
<jenda> 's not what I meant :)
<jenda> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_now_available_on_the_Ubuntu_Forums
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> this is
<MenZa> how does one reclaim ones openpgp keys?
<jenda> MenZa: you mean, revoke?
<MenZa> yes
<jenda> MenZa: as in, burn, destroy, hack and blow up?
<jenda> You need to generate a revocation certificate
* MenZa doesn't have his private key anymore.
<jenda> and then use it.
<MenZa> splain
<jenda> I'm not sure if it can be done without the private key
<MenZa> oh.
<MenZa> well that's a bummer.
<jenda> MenZa: I would 'splain', if I knew anything about it ;)
* MenZa will need to get a new key then :(
<MenZa> A moment of carelessness!
<jenda> you should always generate a revoc certificate when making a key...
<jenda> ...that said, I never do.
<MenZa> haha
<MenZa> oh well
<MenZa> oh well
<MenZa> generating a new key now
<MenZa> waiting for key to be generated
<MenZa> so I'm just typing randomly now :D
<MenZa> how's that sound?
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> huweeee
<jenda> MenZa: disk operations work better
<jenda> MenZa: try copying a movie from one partition to another ;)
<MenZa> haha
<MenZa> it's gen'ed
<MenZa> 2048 bits :p
<jenda> whee
<MenZa> jenda, where do I get my key-id again :/?
* MenZa cannae remember
* MenZa squobbles
<jenda> MenZa: --fingerprint
<MenZa> fingerprint == id?
<MenZa> silly.
<MenZa> no, it's not :p
<jenda> but it gives you the id
<jenda> MenZa: the ID is the last 8 digits of a fingerprint.
<MenZa> it does?
<MenZa> oho.
<jenda> and it also gives the ID on a separate line
<MenZa> I get UID
<MenZa> hmm
<jenda> yeap
<jenda> that's the ID
<MenZa> nah, that's my name
<jenda> XXXX/YYYYYYYY
<MenZa> but it is the last four digits of the fingerprint
<jenda> and the YYYYYYYY is your ID
<MenZa> ahhhhh
<MenZa> now
<MenZa> to add keyserver.ubuntu.com as a keyserver
<MenZa> hey elkbuntu
<MenZa> ahh, seahorse
<MenZa> jenda, you're 51D056A?
* MenZa pokes jenda 
<MenZa> (brb)
<MenZa> back!
<MenZa> JENDA
* MenZa pokes jenda rapidly
<jenda> MenZa: yah!!!
<jenda> MenZa: yeap, that's me :)
<MenZa> Signed :)
<MenZa> jenda: I'll sign it "Casually"
<MenZa> I've met you, and I can easily determine this is you.
<jenda> ah
<jenda> :)
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> thx
<MenZa> sure np
<jenda> I'll do the same, then... although we should verify properly next time.
<MenZa> Yeah, I agree
<jenda> what's your key?
<MenZa> 2s
<MenZa> AB05E49A
<jenda> MenZa: which keyserver did you upload to?
<jenda> (if any)
<MenZa> Ubuntu'
<MenZa> Ubuntu's
<MenZa> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> "No valid armored PGP key found"
<MenZa> wtf
* MenZa is setting up Enigmail
<jenda> weird
<jenda> can't find ya either
<MenZa> well
<MenZa> might not've synced yet
<MenZa> "The server at keyserver.ubuntu.com is taking too long to respond."
<MenZa> bah
<jenda> ah
<jenda> Well, email me your key :)
<MenZa> -- Firefox
<MenZa> public keyblock?
<MenZa> sure
<MenZa> jenda at ubuntu?
<jenda> no, I meant the private one
* jenda runs
<jenda> :-D
<MenZa> :p
<jenda> yep
<MenZa> sent and signed
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> coolio
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> received?
<jenda> yep, and sent back, signed.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> now get yourself some signatures of the LoCo team ;)
<MenZa> ;P
<MenZa> jenda: cheeky
<MenZa> "Email/Paypal"
<MenZa> XD
<jenda> hehe
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> signed ^_^
<jenda> MenZa: 90% of my emails lately has been on that tone.
<MenZa> :o
<jenda> coolio, thx :)
<MenZa> "Good signature from Jenda Vanura (Ubuntu) <jendBIGTOPHATubuntu.com> "
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> O_O
<MenZa> ?
<MenZa> well
<MenZa> you don't like your email published in channels, do you :P?
<jenda> ah
<jenda> well, I like to scream at people who do.
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> But other than that, it's such a public email that there is little harm to be done.
<MenZa> heh
<jenda> google gives 14 hits on it :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> yay
<MenZa> CoC signed.
<jenda> :*
<jenda> *:)
<MenZa> kissy, are we ;P?
<boredandblogging> jenda, ping
<beuno> Burgundavia: pong
<beuno> jenda: pong
<Burgundavia> beuno: nah, no worries
<boredandblogging> beuno, can you make some fixes on the UWN in the forum?
<beuno> boredandblogging: jenda says I can, forum says I can't, but I'll try again
<jenda> boredandblogging: pong
<beuno> Burgundavia: how's it going?
<jenda> beuno: it says you can't? O_O
<boredandblogging> jenda, I thought beuno wasn't around so I was going to ask if you could make some changes to the UWN for me on the forums
<beuno> jenda: I tried to post yesterday and it says I don't have acccess
<jenda> beuno: gimme a sec
<jenda> boredandblogging: you gimme another sec
<jenda> (No, it's not an attempt to get some secs ;))
<jenda> beuno: still there?
<beuno> jenda: yeap
<jenda> beuno: What is the error you get? You have full permissions.
<boredandblogging> maybe need to log out and log back in?
<beuno> jenda: when I click on "Make new Post":  "beuno, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons"
<beuno> I can edit though
<jenda> ah
<jenda> strange
<jenda> beuno: that's when you try to post a new thread?
<beuno> jenda: yeap
<jenda> beuno: try now
<beuno> jenda: works now, thanks!
<jenda> :)
<Burgundavia> beuno: not bad
<beuno> what's the UDS been like?  I want to be there  :(
<juliux> evening
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong!
<juliux> jenda, evening, are there more book on there way to me?
<jenda> juliux: I hope so
<juliux> jenda, ok
<jenda> juliux: are there 7 already there?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> ok, that's marvelous :)
<juliux> good
<juliux> and another thing, i am a little bit irritated about the ubuntu live thing ok the mailinglist, i thought it is a canonical event, why should we as community make marketing for a commercial conference? 
<jenda> juliux: hmm
<jenda> I'll think about that.
<juliux> jenda, did you see the entrace fee you have to pay?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> well, no, but I know you can 'save' $150 on it.
<jenda> Is that the fee?
<juliux> boah
<juliux> jenda, check http://www.ubuntulive.com/pub/w/60/pricing.html
<asdir> test
<jenda> asdir: fail
<jenda> HOLY F***
<juliux> jenda, until 4 june you have to pay 745$ after that 895$
<jenda> juliux: you ruined my day
<juliux> jenda, so you save 150$ ;)
<jenda> HOLY F***
<juliux> jenda, it was my same reaktion if i check that today
<jenda> that's the amount of a Czech's average monthly wage.
<jenda> Isn't that a typo of some sort?
* juliux lives from that money a whole month
<juliux> jenda, ask them;)
<jenda> well, it's shocking, for sure.
<jenda> But I still don't feel opposed to it in any way.
<juliux> i personal don't understand why we as a volunteer marketing team should support this
<juliux> it is a commercial event for business people
<jenda> I feel with you.
<juliux> that is not a community event!
<jenda> I need to have a chat with Malcolm Yates before I form a definitive opinion.
<jenda> I need to talk about commercial LoCo activities and swag selling.
<juliux> but you can save 65% if you are a fulltime student;)
<jenda> If I don't like what I hear, my opinion will likely shift to not liking community support for their commercial activities ;)
<juliux> so it is "only" 260$ for students
<jenda> (BTW, there are 2 meals in that price for several days...)
<jenda> 3 days
<juliux> jenda, i don't change anything for me it is a commercial event
<jenda> Yes, it is.
<jenda> I don't have an implicit aversion to that, though.
<juliux> i think it is ok but, they shouldn't ask the community promote it;)
* juliux need something for his voice
<jenda> I'll think about it :)
<juliux> jenda, i gave 1,5h workshop today and a 1h talk and a 1h discussion;)
<jenda> neat
<jenda> how was it?
<juliux> in salzburg austria
<juliux> was not bad
<juliux> the discussion was with people from fedora and opensuse;9
<juliux> gn8
<Gwaihir> hi all...
<Gwaihir> is anybody here interested in the commercial for Ubuntu?
<Gwaihir> MefistoRQ has passed an email on the ML a couple of days ago...
<Gwaihir> I would like to know any news/comment/anything-else so to talk to the guy who would do this...
<MefistoRQ> hello there
<MefistoRQ> uhm .. 
<l3on_> hi all :)
<MefistoRQ> Gwaihir: ... maybe they are sleeping... you could wake them up
<l3on_> would you like a lot of italian coffee ? :D
<MefistoRQ> ciao!
<l3on_> bye all
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-09
<poningru> did the new guy drop in?
<poningru> gary something I think
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pchyong
<juliux> hey jenda 
<juliux> jenda, did you get a response from malcolm ?
<jenda> yo aaaiii?
<jenda> I didn't write him yet :(
<jenda> I'm too busy now
<jenda> :(
<juliux> ok
<juliux> don't worry
<jenda> I probably won't get to it till Tuesday :(
<juliux> i traveld back today to germany
<jenda> ah
<jenda> any books on your front porch?
<Mike_F> I got the posters today, Thanks.
<Mike_F> jenda: see above
<Robster_> hi beuno
<beuno> hey Robster_
<Robster_> how everything going with UWN?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-10
<beuno> Robster_: a bit slow these past weeks, we've been a but overwhelmed, but boredandblogging has been handeling it pretty well  :D
<Robster_> well thats good, it must been hard to keep up the momentum. i was wondering about MT meetings, by the looks of the wiki there hasnt been one for a while
<beuno> Robster_: actually, the wiki is a bit out of date, we've had one a month or so ago
<beuno> and if you take a peek at the mailing list, just today I proposed a meeting  :D
<Robster_> ah ok, i hadnt looked for a few days
<Robster_> i've added myself to the meetings grid
<beuno> Robster_: I saw the wiki change, that helps a lot to schedule meetings, thanks!
<beuno> (I spy on many Marketing wiki pages) :p
<Robster_> what did you think about the Dell announcement? It sounds ok but i'm suspitious that the U PCs will actually be where anyone can find them
<Admiral_Chicago> Robster_: i'm getting one
<beuno> Robster_: I think it's going to be great for everyone, even Dell
<beuno> I mean, Dell wins because customers can spend more money on hardware, where they actually have a profit
<beuno> so my guess is that between all us open source freaks and people who want to save a few bucks, they're going to sell more then a few
<Robster_> Admiral_Chicago: good for you
<beuno> and of course, canonical makes money off support, which in return benefits Ubuntu
<beuno> and also pushes hardware vendors to release Linux-friendly drivers  :D
<beuno> win-win-win
<Robster_> yeah, i'll just be interested to find out the exact details when they are on sale, and how obvious they will be on Dell's website
<beuno> I'm interested in that as well
* beuno is looking for someone attending debconf7 that lives in the US to bring him a system76 laptop
<Robster_> i hope it is obvious, then it will be as great as it sounds
<beuno> Robster_: I don't think it makes sense to announce it and then hide it
<Robster_> of course the ideal situation would be a radio button choice between Win and Ubuntu that says "save $100" next to Ubuntu
<Robster_> but that seems very unlikely
<beuno> we'll see
<Robster_> i agree that wouldn't make much sense
<jenda> Mike_F: sweet, how are they?
<Vorian> jenda, why in the world are you still up?  =] 
<jenda> Vorian: just came home :)
<Vorian> ah!
<jenda> Vorian: pub business :)
<Vorian> i'm sure it was jenda :P
<jenda> totally unexpected party-kinda-thing ;)
<Vorian> those are always the best!
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> And they never involve alcohol.
<Mike_F> jenda: they are nice
<jenda> Mike_F: 
<Mike_F> jenda: isn't like real late there
<jenda> Mike_F: it isn't here either
<jenda> Mike_F: it's more like real early ;)
<Mike_F> it must be cool to live in a real city
<Mike_F> i have to go 1000 miles to find one from here
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> 1 million isn't a real city for many people ;)
<Mike_F> i does have to do with population
<Mike_F> i guess Miami is kind of real, at least the bars are open all night
<juliux> morning
<BHSPitMonkey> mo'in
<MenZa> morning people
<juliux> hi MenZa 
<MenZa> hi :)
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: semi-pong
<jenda> about 3 minutes
<jenda> gone
<MenZa> lol
<beuno> jenda: ping?
<juliux> jenda, ping
<juliux> jenda, can you ask the guy who make the highway to freedom ubuntu poster if he can send me the indesing sources? we have some trouble with printing it in din a0
<Muxec> Hi.
<Muxec> <Crazy idea> Microsoft sells Microsoft Mice (or Mouses in some locales) and almost the only open hardware we have is RISC processors which is far from consumer market. Let's respond to MS Mouse with "Penguin Cooling" brand line of PC cooling solutions. Logo most show Tuxy penguin with fan and glaciers in the background. Penguins are commonly associated with cold, that's why this choice of brand name is great </Crazy Idea>
<Muxec> Such devices must be positioned for Gentoo users who need to overclock to install their favorite distro in finite time
<jenda> beuno: pong
<jenda> juliux: hmm
<jenda> juliux: I'll ask
<juliux> jenda, thank you very mouch
<jenda> juliux: please remind me in a few days, i'm a little... overwhelmed now :(
<juliux> jenda, i will remind you daily ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> k
<juliux> reminder to me, write a skript that reminds jenda every 8h
<beuno> jenda: I don't want you any more
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> beuno: :'(
<jenda> Good night.
<juliux> beuno, you don't want jenda any more? i think we can fire him;)
<jenda> juliux: that would be hard...
<jenda> juliux: you'd first have to emloy me ;)
<juliux> jenda, i forget an not ;)
<jenda> hehe
<poningru> yarr
<jenda> g'night
<juliux> gn8 jenda 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-11
<boredandblogging> man, I forgot how nice the CLI is...been using irssi and vi the last few days...so nice
<boredandblogging> oops wrong window
<boredandblogging> xchat is nice
<boredandblogging> argh wrong window again!
<BHSPitMonkey> gosh.
<boredandblogging> yes, I am a boob
<juliux> jenda, morning
<Mike_F> Hello Marketing Folks, What' the word on Software Freedom Day 2007?
* MenZa markets Mike_F
<Mike_F> MenZa: are you working on the software freedom day thing?
<MenZa> Nope :)=
<MenZa> :)*
<Mike_F> this is the "marketing channel" ? Right
<MenZa> Yes, yes it is
* MenZa pokes jenda
<Mike_F> jenda: are you there
<MenZa> He doesn't appear to be
<Mike_F> what time is it where jenda is ?
<Mike_F> GMT -1 ?
<Mike_F> or i may have that backwards
<MenZa> GMT+2
<MenZa> CEST.
<Mike_F> thanks thats Eastern Daylight time + 7
<MenZa> No idea.
<MenZa> It's...
<MenZa> Fri May 11 15:56:23 CEST 2007
<MenZa> That time now.
<MenZa> :P
<Mike_F> 16 o-clock is six at night american
<Mike_F> i am not in the army
<MenZa> no, 16 o clock is four in the afternoon.
<MenZa> 1600 hours.
<Mike_F> thanks i confused with the 24 hour clock
<MenZa> It is the 24 hour clock...
<Mike_F> i am looking for ideas for marketing and saw the Freedom Day thing and thought it sounded cool for our loco to participate in some way
<MenZa> Well, it's nothing I know anything about :/(
<MenZa> sorry :o
<Mike_F> thanks i will just leave the chat thing open 
<MenZa> :)
<porewitimi> Im looking to buy bulk email lists
<Burgundavia_> sorry, we cannot help you here
<porewitimi> well, specificly, targetted lists by certain states/cities
<Burgundavia_> are you looking to help market Ubuntu?
<porewitimi> uhhh... yahh..
<Burgundavia_> right
<boredandblogging> haha
<Burgundavia_> which means, we cannot help you here
<porewitimi> Im sure someone here runs a server which has a large sql db full of juicie mails 
<porewitimi> no one has to know where they came from
<porewitimi> mmmmm
<porewitimi> payment via WU, EGOLD, or credit card (how many credit cards depends on how many emails)
<Burgundavia_> alright, nice laugh
<porewitimi> mmmm, can ubuntu be used to power astrix that voip program 
<porewitimi> since its linux and all...
<Burgundavia_> yes, it can
<Burgundavia_> hey adamant1988
<willvdl> porewitimi, send us your credit card details and I'll see what I can do :)
<porewitimi> do you know much about astrix burgundavia? or any voip for that matter
<Burgundavia_> yes, I run an install at work
<adamant1988> Hello Burgundavia_
<porewitimi> really...
<Burgundavia_> it is a major headache
<porewitimi> i was thinking, is it possible to set it up to autodial numbers and play a message and record dial tones?
<porewitimi> I really need something like that for my errrm... marketing 
<juliux> jenda, daily reminder
* MenZa licks teh juliux
<MenZa> :D
<juliux> MenZa, lol
<MenZa> :D
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> where can i find an ubuntu flyer?
<MenZa> two seconds
<unimatrix9> ok
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> ENDA!
<MenZa> JENDA*
* MenZa pokes jenda
<MenZa> the Marketing website is slightly... down atm, unimatrix9
<MenZa> jenda should be able to sort that out
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<MenZa> There's some stuff there
<unimatrix9> well, yes, i see, it looks nice, still the old versions that have flyers, not the new feisty..well never mind its okey..
<BHSPitMonkey> unimatrix9, the highway poster?
<unimatrix9> no , actually the ubuntu leaflet , pdf folder flyer or whatever you might call it, its an small sized info sheet about ubuntu..
<unimatrix9> to print out and give first inside ....
<unimatrix9> come to think about it, is it not in the examples folder on the livecd's?
<BHSPitMonkey> (the examples folder exists on hdd installs also)
<BHSPitMonkey> and there's nothing good in the Examples folder, to be honest.
<unimatrix9> i dont run an live cd, so dont often look inside those.....maybe delete it...
<BHSPitMonkey> like I just said, the examples folder exists on a regular ubuntu install.
<unimatrix9> yes i found it, but there seems to be only an kubuntu leaflet...
<unimatrix9> :P
<unimatrix9> although i have an edgy install...with gnome
<unimatrix9> i found one
<unimatrix9> its here https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu_leaflet.pdf
<unimatrix9> saved it to the desktop, so its cool ( only need to make an translation ) lol
<unimatrix9> greetings and thank you for your time ( off to make an ubuntu demonstration ) 
<unimatrix9> bye
<unimatrix9> keep up the good work...:)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-12
<boredandblogging> anyone know if ubuntu studio is officially sanctioned?
<Admiral_Chicago> boredandblogging: eh?
<Admiral_Chicago> sanctioned?
<boredandblogging> wondering if they have support like kubuntu and xubuntu have, just wondering if I should include news about them in the UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> boredandblogging: i'll write them up, they do a have support page on Ubuntu Forums.
<boredandblogging> cool
<DoctorOwl> Does anyone know of any references to governments actually using Ubuntu?
<DoctorOwl> I searched Google and I come up with speculation about SA using OSS and that's about it.
<DoctorOwl> Is there somewhere more appropriate to ask?
<DoctorOwl> I emailed Canonical PR just now.
<DoctorOwl> I wonder if they'll see it in time.
<juliux> jenda, morning, daily reminder ;)
<DoctorOwl> I don't think she's here.
<juliux> DoctorOwl, i think he will read it later;)
<DoctorOwl> Ok
<juliux> jenda, second daily reminder ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> lol :)
<dergringo> heya
<dergringo> I started a thread on ubuntuforums and I want you to ask about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423740
<dergringo> What do you think about it?
<dergringo> well I will write to the mailing list
<dergringo> good night
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-13
<boredandblogging> beuno, you need anything for the UWN? gonna go watch a movie and then I can fill it out some more.
* beuno goes take a look
<beuno> boredandblogging: it's looking great, "Community Spotlight" and "LoCo News" need some lovs
<beuno> *love
<beuno> want to send out some emails to ML to try and find a lead for those?
<DoctorOwl> I still can't find a list of governments, schools, or large corporations that run ubuntu.
<DoctorOwl> It's almost as if there ARE none.
<jenda> DoctorOwl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368210&highlight=Governments+Schools
<DoctorOwl> Thanks jenda.
<DoctorOwl> I wonder why that didn't come up for me.
<jenda> no idea ;)
<DoctorOwl> Ah it was page 4 out of 5 in the search under "government"
<DoctorOwl> I stopped at page 3.
<DoctorOwl> Hehe
<DoctorOwl> Too bad they're more about Linux than Ubuntu.
<DoctorOwl> Except for France
<DoctorOwl> Does anyone remember how many people attended the open week sessions?
<juliux> good morning jenda 
<jenda> juliux: yo
<jenda> wassup?
<juliux> jenda, the source of the poster?
<jenda> juliux: ok, will do ;)
<jenda> juliux: I can finally breathe a bit.
<DoctorOwl> Sometimes I wish I was a lawyer
<DoctorOwl> I'd like to know for sure whether MS could sue over Linux because of the Novell thing
<juliux> jenda, and there is an other book for you at the custom;)
<jenda> juliux: yo! :)
<jenda> juliux: that's great.
<boredandblogging> are we having the marketing meeting?
<boredandblogging> hey beuno 
<beuno> hey boredandblogging!
<beuno> how's it going?
<boredandblogging> not too bad, just eating lunch
<beuno> I'm about to too
<beuno> are you prepared for tuesday?
<boredandblogging> I'm almost done with my wiki page, can you add a testomonial to my page? are you going to be at the meeting?
<boredandblogging> I assume corey is going to be there since he is a council member now
<beuno> sure, link?
<beuno> I'm going to be at the meeting
<beuno> I'm your #1 fan  :D
<boredandblogging> lol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BoredandBlogging
<beuno> boredandblogging: I'll add myself on there in a bit, then I'll give UWN some lovin'
<boredandblogging> sounds good
<beuno> boredandblogging: very nice wiki page
<boredandblogging> beuno, thanks
<beuno> hey somerville32!
<somerville32> beuno!
<beuno> how's it going man?
<somerville32> beuno, I'm doing alright. How about yourself?
<beuno> somerville32: pretty good, getting ready to go to debconf this year!
<beuno> :D
<somerville32> weee :)
<beuno> what have you been up to?
<somerville32> Hospital :/
<somerville32> (again)
<beuno> really?  :(
<beuno> at least you've wifi this time!
* jenda waves at beuno and somerville32 and then gets back to pretending to be working
<somerville32> beuno, I'm actually at home right now.
<somerville32> I discharged myself because I was so fed up with it all.
* beuno waves back at jenda and let's him pretend to work while watching gilmore girls
<beuno> somerville32: oh?  but are you feeling ok?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> That is the question, isn't it?
<beuno> :D
<boredandblogging> beuno: any gutsy or launchpad news? if not, I'll fill out the bug stats, in this issue, and the intro
<Robster_> hi guys, does anyone know what the status of bug traiging is for ubuntu.com?
<Robster_> i filed some bugs a few weeks ago but they are unconfirmed
<beuno> boredandblogging: go for it, I'm going to write something for spec of the week and try and find LoCo news
<beuno> Robster_: what do you mean?
<Robster_> well i just had some suggestions for the website, but they don't seem to have been acknowledged
<beuno> Robster_: when did you file them?
<Robster_> 22 april....bug reporting is a bit new to me maybe i am being impatient ;)
<beuno> Robster_: that seems like a long time, bug#?
<Robster_> 108981 and 108990
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-06
<babolat> Hi. I'd like my school to start considering using Xubuntu or Edubuntu. Considering it's a university, how do you propose I continue?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-08
<m0u5e> yay for ubuntu marketing!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-09
<Hattory> Hi guys.. can I suggest a news for the next NL edition?
<Hattory> You can find the article here: http://www.mdke.org/?p=94
<Hattory> For the Ubuntu Italian Team is a special event :D
<Hattory> boredandblogging, when you have a free time, can you read it please? ;)
<hattory_> for any question please contact me at hattory @ ubuntu
<hattory_> bye
<juliux> boredandblogging, ping
<juliux> hey jenda any news about the stickers?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-10
<persia> Hello.  In a short while I'll be adding a new member to the Ubuntu Contributing Developers group, which also grants Ubuntu Membership.  What is the best way to report this so that the new member will appear in UWN?
<cody-somerville> persia, You can add a note to the current UWN WIP (Work in Progress)
<persia> Just edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue90 ?
<cody-somerville> Yes.
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #89 is out! UWN #90 in progress!
<persia> Thanks.  I'll do that.
<cody-somerville> No, thank you! :)
<boredandblogging> juliux: pong
<juliux> hey boredandblogging can i just add something to the uwn wikipage?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-04
<Takyoji> Anyone know if there's a plugin for Firefox for playing videos on YouTube for example on a native program like totem or vlc for example instead of using the Flash-based player (which can be a bit slow, due to the slowness of Adobe Flash Player)?
<Takyoji> Because I'm just going to make one if nobody has already...
<Takyoji> And perhaps of which would even have a save function as well for videos
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-05
<Grantbow> I think that should be a setting in Firefox for how to handle those media types.  I haven't looked for it yet but what you suggest would be better on my system too.
<Takyoji> It could just be a simple modification of having it replace the HTML for the flash-based player with the HTML of embedded video.
<Takyoji> That's all it would take. Just a little regular expressions within JS, within a plugin, and viola
<Takyoji> I think I saw someone with a netbook with Linux Mint or something that I think may have had such a plugin within Firefox
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-09
<Takyoji> Any reasonable application for Linux for sound-based discussion?
<Takyoji> discussions*
<Takyoji> Skype is very latent after some time, or perhaps Pulseaudio.
<Takyoji> Like, +15 second latency. While I can hear the other in real time
<Takyoji> Yay, Teamspeak actually works
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-15
<tracy> hi all
<tracy> Has anyone been following this newsletter? - http://greatpicks7.comyr.com
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-16
<L0L> hey
<L0L> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-12
<GarfieldP> how can I get this onto the next Ubuntu default wallpaper set? http://garfieldp.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Simple-199268790?q=gallery%3Agarfieldp%2F28172106&qo=13
<GarfieldP> anybody know how can I get this onto the next Ubuntu default wallpaper set? http://garfieldp.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Simple-199268790?q=gallery%3Agarfieldp%2F28172106&qo=13
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-14
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-15
 * Linden940 is away: running after the butterflies
 * Linden940 is back (gone 10:12:58)
